# devel/elfutils builderror clang-werror.



## Alain De Vos (Jan 7, 2022)

Building devel/elfutils returns,

```
[00:03:43] gcc11 -D_GNU_SOURCE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLOCALEDIR='"/usr/local/share/locale"' -I. -I..  -I. -I. -I../lib -I.. -I./../libelf -I./../libdw -I./../libasm  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wshadow -Wformat=2 -Wold-style-definition -Wstrict-prototypes -Wtrampolines -Wlogical-op -Wduplicated-cond -Wnull-dereference -Wimplicit-fallthrough=5 -Werror -Wunused -Wextra -Wstack-usage=262144    -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -O2 -pipe  -march=ivybridge  -Wno-null-dereference -Wno-unused-value -Wno-cast-function-type -fstack-protector-strong -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc11 -fno-strict-aliasing  -MT ebl_check_special_section.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ebl_check_special_section.Tpo -c -o ebl_check_special_section.o ebl_check_special_section.c
[00:03:43] mv -f .deps/ebl_check_special_section.Tpo .deps/ebl_check_special_section.Po
[00:03:43] gcc11 -D_GNU_SOURCE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLOCALEDIR='"/usr/local/share/locale"' -I. -I..  -I. -I. -I../lib -I.. -I./../libelf -I./../libdw -I./../libasm  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wshadow -Wformat=2 -Wold-style-definition -Wstrict-prototypes -Wtrampolines -Wlogical-op -Wduplicated-cond -Wnull-dereference -Wimplicit-fallthrough=5 -Werror -Wunused -Wextra -Wstack-usage=262144    -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -O2 -pipe  -march=ivybridge  -Wno-null-dereference -Wno-unused-value -Wno-cast-function-type -fstack-protector-strong -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc11 -fno-strict-aliasing  -MT ebl_syscall_abi.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ebl_syscall_abi.Tpo -c -o ebl_syscall_abi.o ebl_syscall_abi.c
[00:03:43] ebl_syscall_abi.c:37:64: error: argument 5 of type 'int *' declared as a pointer [-Werror=array-parameter=]
[00:03:43]    37 | ebl_syscall_abi (Ebl *ebl, int *sp, int *pc, int *callno, int *args)
[00:03:43]       |                                                           ~~~~~^~~~
[00:03:43] In file included from ./libeblP.h:34,
[00:03:43]                  from ebl_syscall_abi.c:33:
[00:03:43] ./libebl.h:248:46: note: previously declared as an array 'int[6]'
[00:03:43]   248 |                             int *callno, int args[6]);
[00:03:43]       |                                          ~~~~^~~~~~~
[00:03:43] cc1: all warnings being treated as errors
[00:03:43] gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:568: ebl_syscall_abi.o] Error 1
[00:03:43] gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:501: all-recursive] Error 1
[00:03:43] gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:417: all] Error 2
[00:03:43] gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/elfutils/work/elfutils-0.179'
[00:03:43] *** Error code 1
[00:03:43] 
[00:03:43] Stop.
[00:03:43] make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/elfutils
[00:04:12] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:04:12] ===>  Cleaning for elfutils-0.179
[00:04:13] build of devel/elfutils | elfutils-0.179 ended at Fri Jan  7 15:03:04 CET 2022
[00:04:13] build time: 00:04:13
[00:04:13] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------

